# Mollies In Saltwater?



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Went to petsmart and saw black mollies & dalmation Mollies in a tank with a clownfish?? and it looked like they were doing just fine


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ju5tin95 said:


> Went to petsmart and saw black mollies & dalmation Mollies in a tank with a clownfish?? and it looked like they were doing just fine


 Ive heard they can be slowly transferred to sw, but i wouldnt as there are already much better sw fish

I also dint know petsmart carried sw. The ones near me just have basic fresh and a plant section thats covered in algae.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yes they work in saltwater when acclimated. its easier to raise them from young or have mollies give birth in the saltwater so the young are saltwater their entire life. switching back and forth is not as successful. guppies work in salt water the same way too. i use to experiment some when i had a couple saltwater tanks awhile back. also my shark loved to chase them. just my personal experience and is in no way a scientific answer.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats cool. I knew they could be acclimated to SW but I wonder how they would do in a reef setup?

Ha Ha Check it Out :






I want to try a molly or two in my 75 g reef once its up.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah they are from costal regions so they are used to saltwater... those giant mollies you see in the lfs have been raised in brackish water... only way for them to reach that size


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember when I went to go pick up one of my tanks the guy there had a salwater fish in his freshwater tank


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I gotta give that a try.
A good reason to give my P's a feeder.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

whats the point of going to the trouble of setting up a beautiful reef then dumping in a molly??


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mollies can look really nice man if they are quality bred specimens


----------

